# Pressurized CO2?!?!?!?



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey can anyone guide me or show me the way to set up a pressurized CO2 system. Like is there a good link to read up on it and learn and the in's and out's I wanna make sure I know everything before I set it up all up and making sure I have all the parts! 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------

